# Cayman S



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks! Yeah...a present to myself I suppose. Loving the Martini Racing pics guys!


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

I really like it. Call me crazy but I'm thinking about a Boxster Spyder, in Florida !


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Burrogs said:


> Escort Cosworth FTMFW :thumbup:


From last weekend's Toys-4-motor show:










If it were mine, I'd bring a hot dog cart and use the upper wing as a food serving tray :thumbup:

Mike:
Cayman's and Boxters on the track with a good driver, give me fits.  If I see a 911, chances are the guy is a tool with too much $$ out for a weekend of showing off. Caymans and B's are usually very serious and well driven.

Good choice. I'd ditch the lettering on the doors unless it said "cup" on it...


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

congratulations! thats a sweet car. I did not know the interiors were that nice. 
Bimmer + Porsche = Golden


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Nice car. I am thinking Cayman S for my next ride.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

ok for a track car, but I'd lose the stripes for a street vehicle


----------

